
Covid herd immunity – NY and Sweden - johnx123-up
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1295152579941249024.html
======
adevx
I think articles like this do not sit well with the strong pro
covid-19-vaccine, facemask and lockdown leaning crowd on HN. This is another
interesting article about long lasting immunity against covid-19. Which I
believe is a good counter against the often told herd immunity requires x
percent antibodies in the population argument:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02400-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02400-7)

[https://agencia.fapesp.br/herd-immunity-to-novel-
coronavirus...](https://agencia.fapesp.br/herd-immunity-to-novel-coronavirus-
can-be-reached-when-up-20-are-infected-study-suggests/33832/)

